# Viewing my Photos and Videos



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

I purchased my iPad 1 mainly to show my photos and videos to out of town and elderly relatives. Currently I have my pics and videos stored on Shutterfly, but I can't seem to view my videos from the shutterfly app on my ipad. (Only my photos). I have a LOT of videos and photos and really don't want to tie up all my memory on my iPad, but want to be able to show them at anytime. Is there an online service that will allow me to store my photos and videos and view them on my iPad?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am going to suspect that the problem with the videos is that they are in the flash format. Most websites that allow you to upload video are going to convert them to flash. YouTube is an option as they have their own iPhone/iPad apps.


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

I use Dropbox to store photos and access them on any computer and my iPad. You can store video files, there, too, but there is a size limit for a free account.


----------

